# Solved: Brand new SSD makes "tap" noise + "bad health" in diagnostic?



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

My SSD hyperX randomly makes a "tap" noise, equallient of that one found in old cd rooms when failing to read a cd, or right before it opens. 
I ran diagnostics with ASO, and found

Disk Tools: KINGSTON SH103S3120G (120.0 GB) 

ID Current Worst Threshold Data Status
(01) Raw Read Error Rate 100 100 50 0000002947A5 OK 
(05) Reallocated Sector Count 100 100 3 000000000000 OK 
(09) Power On Hours Count 0 0 0 BA0400000032 BAD 
(0C) Power Cycle Count 100 100 0 00000000000F OK 
(AB) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000000 BAD 
(AC) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000000 BAD 
(AE) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000003 BAD 
(B1) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000001 BAD 
(B5) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000000 BAD 
(B6) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000000 BAD 
(BB) Unknown attribute 100 100 0 000000000000 OK 
(C2) Temperature 32 81 0 001400510020 OK 
(C3) Hardware ECC Recovered 120 120 0 0000002947A5 OK 
(C4) Reallocation Events Count 100 100 3 000000000000 OK 
(C9) TA Counter Detected 120 120 0 0000002947A5 OK 
(CC) Unknown attribute 120 120 0 0000002947A5 OK 
(E6) Unknown attribute 100 100 0 000000000064 OK 
(E7) Unknown attribute 100 100 10 000000000000 OK 
(E9) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000065 BAD 
(EA) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 00000000007A BAD 
(F1) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 00000000007A BAD 
(F2) Unknown attribute 0 0 0 000000000046 BAD 

Power On Time: 50 
Health Status: Ok

"Health - BAD".

EDIT: Another thing is my computer "almost" crashes. It freezes for a split second, and the sound hangs just as if my computer is crashed, and half a second later it recovers as if nothing had happened. Lasts from 0.1 to 0.7 seconds I wager, happens every minute or so.

Is there anything I can do? It's in a G75VW laptop as my migrated boot disc. My other disc was labelled healthy by the diagnostics.

Thanks 
Lasse-


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

You cloned your o.s. to the ssd? Some people think that this can cause problems down the line. The intermittent freeze and recover sounds like a graphics driver issue to me. You could try running a drive sweeper and re installing the graphics driver from nvidia. If that doesn't work try a clean install so you can definitively point your finger at the ssd.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Zen 

Yup, cloned it with migrating tool. Cost me 20 bucks too.

I've already reinstalled all the drivers on my computer though. At the moment I have no spare blank CD, I'll have to get one at monday, so I cannot do a clean install with my backup, unless I can do that from an USB. 

*points finger at SSD*


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah migrating hdd installations to ssd's is usually not advised. I would suggest trying a clean install before you send the ssd back. When it comes to ssd's they are usually either bad or not bad. And ssd's have zero moving parts so that clicking noise is definitely coming from somewhere else.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Should I format it myself to any particular format in advance? 
And like I asked, is it possible to do a clean install from backup on USB? 

Thanks, by the way.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

A backup of the same installation you cloned? I would try a totally clean install because it will format your disk, partition and align it correctly. If it turns out that a clean install works perfectly for you then we can try restoring from a backup.

Edit: also delete any and all partitions on it from the menu in the windows installation and format the entire space for good measure.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

The backup was prior to cloning. Four image files.

There was no CD with my computer, OS was preinstalled so I don't have a cd, I only have the backup images of my os on an USB stick. Is it impossible to do clean install if I have the file on USB instead of a CD?
Cheers


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The diagnostics you mention, are they the official Kingston Toolbox diagnostics? If not that's the diagnostics you need to use: http://www.kingston.com/us/support/technical/downloads?product=SH103S3&filename=SH103S3Toolboxv1


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the laptop didn't come with discs, some Asus laptops still do which is nice, you can order a set from Asus OR you can use the recovery partition on the hard drive which should have cloned over too OR you can use the Asus AI Recovery Burner software to create a set. However I'm not sure that will help with your problem nor would it likely be a truly clean install of Windows 7 but likely a factory restore with Asus drivers and software. The clicking noise is very unusual and may warrant a call to Kingston support.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

I am not completely sure the clicking noise is from the SSD, it's from the hardware bay area at least.

The toolbox shows me no drives any more. I used it yesterday, and it showed me:



> SF DEVICE LOG
> STARTED
> Enumeration: Started
> Enumeration: Hardware rescan complete
> ...


And alot of initiated checks with no code.

Now it says I have no drives.

EDIT: I will contact asus for a disc. But isn't the main purpose of a clean install to re align?


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

To be honest I have never tried installing windows from a backup. So I couldn't tell you, from my understanding its more for backing up user files. There are places to download legitimate copies of windows online that you can then use to create a bootable flash drive with.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you put the original drive back in, does the laptop still work perfectly as before or do the noises and pausing/hanging continue?


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

The original drive is still in, but it has been formatted so I cannot boot from it.
I edited my main post. 

Will using a recovery point undo any changes the migrating program did to my SSD? So I can run diagnostics again.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Also for good measure you should try updating the firmware of your ssd. I have heard reports of some ssds not playing nice with the hm77 platform.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You should find out what is clicking.
It may be causing some problems on the controller if it is a different drive.
SSD's don't have any moving parts,so it should not be clicking.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's a Kingston drive, firmware updates is something they haven't discovered yet.

Recovery points would only restore back to a previous day on THIS drive, it would not undo the formatting of the other drive. You could re-clone it back to the other drive. The migrating program, what program was it anyway, shouldn't really have done anything to the SSD anyway, all it should have done is copy the partition and data.

However, now that you say the other drive is still in the laptop, maybe its making the noise when it powers down due to no use, ie. power management.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry, my mail didn't notify me of your reply.

Yes, that makes sense. 
My SSD is still not discovered by toolbox, though. The program that migrates aligns and then moves stuff. 

So I should clean install. If that doesn't work, I send it in?

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep. A clean install will cure 99% of what ails you lol. If that does not work rma it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Toolbox is what you used to migrate the drive? I didn't think it would do that and it's free...


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

I migrated with paragon migrate tool. The toolbox never really did anything. 

I could select drive, and if only opened a notepad file when I clicked on inspect/smart. And now it doesn't find my drives at all, which is odd.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Can I do a clean install from USB? Legally.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes. Download the ISO for your specific installation type. Then download "USB download tool" directly from Microsoft. The process is extremely simple with that tool and you will use the serial number from the bottom of your laptop to activate windows.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which version of Windows 7 do you have installed?

I'm not sure a clean load will fix your issues or not.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Windows 7 home premium preinstalled 64bit from Asus.

Why?

I've read that some people couldn't use toolbox without doing a clean install. AsI can't use toolbox (no drive detect) I'm hoping I get to firmware update after a clean install, which should at the very least help me fix the SSD. 

That said, I don't know what "BAD DRIVE HEALTH" in ASO diagnostics actually mean, though. Wether it's a hardware or firmware issue.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't know what ASO diagnostics are, is that part of the Toolbox from Kingston?

Here's a list of the latest non-Asus drivers for the laptop which may help:

Intel Chipset: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...=Intel®+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility

Intel RST: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...OSFullname=Windows+7+(64-bit)*&ProductID=2101

For the rest of the drivers use the Asus ones: http://ca.asus.com/en/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#download


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

This may not be the case for you but I had a similar experience as well. The g75 uses a new intel chip set because of ivy bridge. I bought a dv6-7014nr the day it was available for ordering which has a 3610qm identical to yours. I also bought a vertex 4 for this laptop and vertex 4 is the brand new ssd from ocz that came out about the same time as ivy bridge. The ssd was undetectable by my bios similar to what you are describing-- being detected by anything was hit or miss. Ocz remedied this problem with a firmware update but like Triple6 said kingston doesn't update their firmware so you just may need to rma for a different ssd.

ssd's known to be working with the HM77 are vertex 3, crucial m4, samsung 830 and a few others.

Edit: The vertex 4 works NOW lol, but I wouldn't bother with that until the firmware is finalized.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

I find the SSD in bios, I even boot from it. It's only the toolbox that don't find it. 

I will wait with trying to RMA until I've done a clean install and checked with kingstons own toolbox, but thanks.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, I DL'ed the ISO. 

1) Windows usb installer can't create bootsect on the usb/make it bootable. Manually moving the bootsect to both folders did not work

2) Manually formatting and creating a partition in fat mode on the USB, copying all the files from the iso onto it, did not work either.

It launches install, and then says I lack the required drivers. Sigh.

It's 64, AHCI, enabled usb legacy and boot from USB enabled too.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Were you trying to create the flash drive with your current install on the ssd?


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

No, I have aquired the ISO file for my installation from digitalriver msf. I've tried both guides on making it bootable, and using the USB tool, but it neglects my bootsect file.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

I mean did you do it on your g75? Can you try creating the installation media on another computer?


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah. 

I will try that now. I'll post the verdict soon.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a no go. With the USB tool, it says "however we were unable to run the bootsect.exe to make the usb drive bootable". 

Doing it on my own, same issue. Boots up just fine, but then says it can't find my drivers.

I see 7+ months old threads on microsoft forum that doesn't solve the issue. I moved the bootsect from the iso to various folders, but still doesn't run it at the end. I can't find a 64b bootsect file, only 32b, and my microsoft store account (regiestered, even though I knew it was in vain) doesn't show bootsect for DL either.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

Where did you get the ISO from?


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

I will send you it on a PM to avoid iso links on open forum.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

An error message appears for 0.01seconds when I run bootsect.exe: 

"This tool can only be run on systems booted using a PC/AT BIOS. This system was booted using EFI or some other firmware type"

I have no idea what means.

EDIT: I understand it as because my SSD is EFI (or other firmware) I cannot run bootsect if I boot from SSD? 
.. So basically I need to boot from my old harddrive, which I graciously formatted instead of keeping for backup, PC/AT in bios?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's the laptop that has an EFI BIOS, not the drives.

The USB boot tool must also be run on a system that matches the ISO version, so if it's a 64-bit ISO you must run the boot tool on a 64-bit Windows version or it'll fail to copy the boot files.

See here how to manually make the USB stick: http://tommynation.com/installing-windows-7-or-vista-from-usb-stick/


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

I cannot boot from USB, and I cannot detect my SSD with toolbox. I've implented it in another computer, to no avail. Toolbox can't detect it. Formatted, partioned, multiple bios boots. 

I cannot create an USB image with USB tool, that my asus boots. I have successfully used USB tool, with now 32 and 64bit versions of multiple W7 iso, but when I boot from it, it says CD/DVD device driver missing. Changing USB ports or trying on another USB does not work. 

I cannot do it manually; I've tried 4 different OS versions, all in both FAT and NTSF format, and I've tried to manually install the bootsect. On another computer, it says it successfully installed and give a hash, but I still cannot boot from it. 

On the ASUS G75 it says my firmware is EFI, and I cannot run bootsect on my computer. 


Well, I guess that leaves only one thing to do!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You should create an Asus Recovery disc using the Asus software, that will be very useful for future recoveries: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Features/AI_Recovery_Burner/

Why not just burn the ISO to a DVD and boot from that? Double click on the ISO or right click on it and select Burn Disc Image.


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

Basically I just really wanted to be able to boot from USB. 

However, I bought CDs, and of course, it won't work. 

On install window, I cannot select any of the drives because they

1) Are EFI systems
2) Disk cannot be installed on GPT systems (which is weird as my asus system came EFI installed)

Also, the file system on my SSD is set to RAW- even after formatting. 
Oops edit: I mean still GPT when formatted from raw.

My computer does support UEFI
My boot is EFI
The install is x64.

Will using gpart to force format my SSD to non GPT, hurt or reduce it?



EDIT question:
The EFI system partition on my SSD- was that created when I migrated? I cannot choose to delete it, so my SSD has two partitions (EFI system 200mb and primary NTFS 111.6gb)


----------



## LasseLundster (Jun 23, 2012)

*SOLVED*

**Issues with CD-ROM tap sound persists. Computer runs fluent.
*
Problem I)*



> _*Could not boot from USB*_.
> *Error message: *"_...Unable to load cd/dvd device driver....", __"This tool can only be run on systems booted using a PC/AT BIOS__. This computer was booted in EFI"_
> *Probable cause*: Migrated EFI drive with efi and pre installed GPT HDD to my SSD.
> *Fix: *None. Gave up USB boot. The boot worked on other computers.


*Problem II)*


> _*Could not install from DVD/CD drive.*
> _*Error message: *_"__...Windows cannot install to this partition because this is the GPT partition style_._", "cannot use recovery tool. System OS must match the install disk"._
> *Cause: *Automatically formatted SSD to GPT. All other drives GPT.
> Preinstalled OS (Home Premium x64 asus preinstalled) supports GPT, recovery image files I used did not.
> ...


Previously malfunctioning drivers (3D scale, P4G, turbo etc) and the computer not being recognized as an ASUS was all based to the forced GPT migrate I assume. Reinstalling fresh on a supported partition style fixed everything. So far no lag or sound taping, even if the HDD tap sound persists, but I think it's my CD rom.

What I can tell to other users experiencing the same while wanting to do a clean install:
If you migrate a OS: Make sure it's the same partition style as your recovery disk/W7 image. Thumb rule: It's almost always MRB. 
To turn the SSD back into MRB (as it's greyed by default), you must remove system/partitions existing on it. Easiest way to do this is



> start, search cmd
> diskpart
> list disk
> select disk 0-99 (depending on SSD number)
> ...


Then go to disk manager at administrative tools, it will automatically ask you to chose a partition style for it, select MRB, then right click it and create a partition with letter as normal.
Now most OS can be installed on it.

Anyways, EFI bios or GPT doesn't support USB boot. I'll leave to the actually tech savvy ones to determine which one it is.

Thanks to Triple for his assistance and shoulder to cry on.

*EDIT* - It now reads my SSD properly in toolbox. Kingston diagnostic read data:


> SMART READ DATA
> Revision: 10
> Attributes List
> 1: (SSD Raw Read Error Rate) Normalized Rate: 108 Sectors Read: 17808251 Read Errors: 0
> ...


Lasse


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad you got your issues sorted, probably better that you ended up a clean install anyways.

Lenovo laptops have a power saving feature that turns off the optical drive, maybe the Asus has something similar that causes the noise.


----------



## ForeverZen (Jun 23, 2012)

My dv6 makes the clicking sound from time to time too.... now my ultrabook has no odd.... quiet as a tablet


----------

